# Red heads in New Orleans



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is a preview of what you will see at my open house on August the 2 at 1 pm. This little one and his sib., along with seventeen other dart frog types under culture...


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wish I could make it


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

I think there are several flights a day between Tampa and New Orleans....


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Ian Hiler said:


> I think there are several flights a day between Tampa and New Orleans....


Or just gather up the FL and GA folks and carpool!


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Great idea.!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol...if those guys were for sale I would.


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

It would be very irresponsible to sell or even trade a large obligate this young. Unlike pumilio; many of these frogs do not make it to adults. I think many members of DB think that those of us that work with these animals are some kind of ileitis cult. The truth is it is a struggle just to keep the frogs in the hobby so we try to support each other and on a rare occasion sell or give a few surplus frogs to other breeders to hopefully expand the continue the propagation of these hard to culture animals. This year, I am working to double my breeding groups, which with luck I can raise a few to adults that can be paired up with others. I think all of us that work with these frogs would some day be very happy to have anyone who wanted them the opportunity to also get a chance to work with these beauties.


----------

